# Fed Square Microbrew Showcase



## scott_penno (8/3/11)

The Microbrew showcase is on next Wednesday and Thursday at Fed Square in Melbourne. Anyone planning on attending?

sap.


----------



## Acasta (8/3/11)

Yeah I'm pretty interested. Ill most likely go the Wednesday.


----------



## bum (8/3/11)

Details for anyone interested in such things: http://www.fedsquare.com/index.cfm?pageID=...mp;eventID=2221


----------



## Wolfy (8/3/11)

bum said:


> Details for anyone interested in such things: http://www.fedsquare.com/index.cfm?pageID=...mp;eventID=2221


-----*
Special Ticket Offer:* Purchase a ticket to the Showcase and a copy of The Beer Lovers Guide to Australia for just $40! Normally retailing for $34.95
-----

I guess I'm missing something or that is a typo on their website.


----------



## Acasta (8/3/11)

$35 (book) + 25 (ticket) = $60
Book and ticket combo = $40

Thats the way i read it anyway...


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (9/3/11)

It just so happens I will be in Melbourne next week :beerbang:

PS where else is good to visit for beer in Melbourne / Vic? I went to the Local Taphouse last time which was great!


----------



## Acasta (9/3/11)

Biero is pretty good if your here on a wednesday:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry736509


----------



## kevin_smevin (9/3/11)

Acasta said:


> Biero is pretty good if your here on a wednesday:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry736509




Wednesday is great for good cheap beer. I find the beer selection seems to be a bit more exotic on other days though. Great venue any night of the week i think.


----------



## brendanos (10/3/11)

Bright Brewery will be unleashing their brand new "Raspberry Lambic" - which had a lambic blend thrown at it just a couple of weeks ago.

I would love if some of you out there could taste it & then tell them if it tastes like a Lambic or not.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrenosBrews (10/3/11)

brendanos said:


> Bright Brewery will be unleashing their brand new "Raspberry Lambic" - which had a lambic blend thrown at it just a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I would love if some of you out there could taste it & then tell them if it tastes like a Lambic or not.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Does the Lambic blend thrown at it just a couple of weeks ago suggest it may not be all that Lambic like?  
Here is a review from the last time they did it; http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/12534...2/?ba=brendan13


----------



## big78sam (10/3/11)

L_Bomb said:


> It just so happens I will be in Melbourne next week :beerbang:
> 
> PS where else is good to visit for beer in Melbourne / Vic? I went to the Local Taphouse last time which was great!



As you say Vic, not just Melbourne if you can get out to Woodend it's definitely worth a trip to Holgate brewery/pub. They have a brilliant selection of beer. You have to try the temptress and the EBS on handpump. A few weeks ago they also had the temptress porter on the handpump going through a coffee bean randall :icon_drool2: 

Woodend is about an hour and a half north west of the CBD


----------



## Siborg (10/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> -----*
> Special Ticket Offer:* Purchase a ticket to the Showcase and a copy of The Beer Lovers Guide to Australia for just $40! Normally retailing for $34.95
> -----
> 
> I guess I'm missing something or that is a typo on their website.


I had to read it twice, then I realised what it was saying.


----------



## Golani51 (10/3/11)

Siborg said:


> I had to read it twice, then I realised what it was saying.



I'll be there. Hope to meet up with some of you if you are around. 
A trip to Coldstream (not bad at all) and Hargreaves Hill (very close by and very very tasty) should be made. A worthwhile trip either way.
Red Hill is 60 mins away too.

Were you thinking of just sitting back in a bar or taking a drive?


----------



## garthus (10/3/11)

L_Bomb said:


> It just so happens I will be in Melbourne next week :beerbang:
> 
> PS where else is good to visit for beer in Melbourne / Vic? I went to the Local Taphouse last time which was great!



I have only lived in Melbourne for a year but here are my favourites:

My Local Stomping Ground (Richmond)

The Cherry Tree

Its hidden but can be found from Richmond Station - very good beer here and a bit of an outside area:

http://www.melbournepubs.com/venue/150/


If you get the train to East Richmond there is the Great Britain:

http://www.melbournepubs.com/venue/326/

About 14 beers on tap - all great quality

If you are around on a Friday, its worth going to the Mountain Goat Brewery, then if there the Royston has great food and drinks as well:

http://roystonhotel.com.au/

I could go on, I love living in Melbourne, I remember worrying when I left the UK that I would be drinking VB for the rest of my life but clearly not!


----------



## big78sam (10/3/11)

garthus said:


> I have only lived in Melbourne for a year but here are my favourites:
> 
> My Local Stomping Ground (Richmond)
> 
> ...



Long time lurker, first time poster... Welcome! A very informative first post!

Edit - Speeling


----------



## garthus (10/3/11)

big78sam said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster... Welcome! A very informative first post!
> 
> Edit - Speeling



Very good point  

will try to post more as I really get into HB, currently on my 3rd batch and going strong


----------



## Jimbeer (10/3/11)

I'd definitely be interested in heading in. Would love to meet some more brewers from the site and pick some of your brains.


----------



## Golani51 (10/3/11)

Jimbeer said:


> I'd definitely be interested in heading in. Would love to meet some more brewers from the site and pick some of your brains.




I think you should edit the post to "PICKLING your brains".......or have we already all done that for ourselves?


----------



## Jimbeer (10/3/11)

Mine are well and truly pickled, I assumed the same from everyone else. That's the sign of a good home brewer isn't it?


----------



## HoppingMad (10/3/11)

Here's a handy link for Melbourne Beer Bar Hoppers:
Crafty Pint Beer Bars
:icon_drunk: 

Hopper


----------



## sirhendo (10/3/11)

I shall be there with the Prickly Moses crew.....feel free to say hi. I'll pickle your brain while you pick my brain lol.

Hendo


----------



## Wolfy (10/3/11)

sirhendo said:


> I shall be there with the Prickly Moses crew


Best I can do is to wear my Prickly Moses cap.


----------



## sirhendo (11/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> Best I can do is to wear my Prickly Moses cap.



There's a bonus beer in it for you if you do


----------



## Wolfy (18/3/11)

sirhendo said:


> There's a bonus beer in it for you if you do


Was the best one of the night too ... not just because it was a freebie.


----------



## Golani51 (18/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> Was the best one of the night too ... not just because it was a freebie.



I had a fantastic time too. I had a chance to meet some guys I recognised from Westagte, caught up with the Murray's boys, Binyani brothers and some others. Tried the Murrays Sparticus, Imperious, 2010 Anniversary Ale, and the saison. Shaun (Murray's) was very generous. Chatted with the owners and 'beer chooser' from The Local. I honestly have to say that I have never come across a nicer bunch of guys than the guys at Fed Square. They were generous, cheery, and an overall pleasure to be with. The highlight, however, was the drinks afterwards with the guys. 

Thanks to you all.

Just to reiterate- Murray's Sparticus and Imperious are brilliant beers. SOMEONE PLEASE CLONE THEM ASAP (if you can figure out the hops in it )

Reuven


----------

